# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  $1000 Discount for buying on KS

## Ripkened

I just saw that the printer will be priced at $3499 after the Kickstarter project ends.  This means that you save $1000 if you back it on Kickstarter.  That makes this extremely tempting!  Only wish I had more money  :Frown:

----------


## Larry

No doubt this seems like a really good deal.  The printer seems to be of top quality.  Only a few days are left to pick one up at the discounted price.  So glad to see yet another 3D printee have success on Kickstarter.

----------


## Markum_Debreeze

I must say that makes this printer even more tempting to buy.  I just wish I had a little more free cash  :Frown:

----------

